# Horse Birthday Cake Recipe???



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

I have one in my horse binder! As soon as I get home i'll post it for ya!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Let me see if I can find the one DD used just recently (her horse just turned 7 too!).......


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Easy Horse Birthday Cake Recipe and Photo - this is the one she used


----------



## possumhollow (Apr 19, 2012)

This will sound horrible, but our 5 like white cupcakes. I know it's not the healthiest, but it's a 3.5 ounce cupcake 5 times a year (everyone gets one on birthdays). Oh and I don't ice them, just plain white cake.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

possumhollow said:


> This will sound horrible, but our 5 like white cupcakes. I know it's not the healthiest, but it's a 3.5 ounce cupcake 5 times a year (everyone gets one on birthdays). Oh and I don't ice them, just plain white cake.


Thats funny!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

Heres the recipe I have in my homemade treats section of my horse binder! I'm also going to make this for Shaggy's B-Day he'll be 8 on the may 30th! Its his 3rd birthday with me!

4 cups sweet feed or oats (I'm gonna use oats not a big fan of sweet feed)
1 cups Molasses or honey
3 cups carrots cut in sticks and shreds(the sticks are your candles! lol)
1 apple

Mix the honey(or molasses) and the SF or oats in a big bowl. When mixed fully together, place the mixture on a plate and shape into a birthday cake or carrot. Use your Imagination! Use the Carrot sticks as candles and decorate with the rest of the cake with the apple and carrot shaving.

Hope your horse has happy birthday! I'll let you know how Shaggy likes it! lol


----------



## Moei (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks for all your recipes so far!!!Do you know how much it makes? I neeed to feed 7-8 horses! How about icing, any recipes for that?


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

The one DD made for Aero went mostly to her - with a piece cut for Yahzi - but could have served as many as needed (just would have been smaller pieces, lol) Basically it covered a regular dining plate. 
Another option would be to make the birthday pony a cake and then some cookies for party favors for the other horses. She made a nummy batch of cookies at Christmas time that were included in the cookie plates given to the neighbors who had horses (the non-horsey neighbors just got human cookies, boring, lol)


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

well with the recipe i posted maybe just make more than one cake. When I make it i'll know how big it is and i can tell you exactly =)


----------



## Moei (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks! Anyone know if human icing is ok for horses?


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

Heres Shaggy's birthday cake! It doesn't look all that pretty because Im dead tired from working at Summer camp all day lol but it did turn out pretty cute! and OP you were asking about how much to make well this thing with the 4 cups of oats that I used to make is pretty big and I'm pretty sure it will fed the birthday boy and his four friends easily


----------



## Moei (Jan 11, 2012)

Ok so i made the cake and.....he hated it!  He wouldn't eat it and none of the other horses would either! Its alright though i will just have to make something different next year!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

Weird I was just gonna say my boy loved it and so did the others lol i used molasses and oats? did you use that or the sweet feed and honey?


----------



## Moei (Jan 11, 2012)

No i used molasses and oats! but i iced it with that icing that was on the web site and didn't refrigorate it overnight and so i think the icing went bad!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

oh maybe it was the icing


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I used to occasionally bake "cookies" when I leased, and they would eat them, but none of them ever seemed too enthusiastic about them.

I finally convinced myself of what I already knew: that I really was just making the cookies for me, and not for the horse. Now I stick to carrots and apples for treats.

I finally bought my own horse a couple months ago, and when his birthday rolled around in May I just brought him an apple. After thinking about it, I realized that even though I had brought loads of carrots to the barn since I got him, I hadn't actually brought any apples. Boy did he seem to love that apple!


----------

